# One target to improve vertical and horizontal accuracy



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To keep it interesting and fun I trade off vertical and horizontal practice with one simple target. I traced a penny colored it in and ran off several copies. I realize it's not rocket science, but maybe it will help someone just starting, Slingshot shooting has advanced so quickly, I think we sometimes forget the beginners, so that's why I posted this target.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Great share. Alot of times people are happy with hitting a can.. others.. like to hit small objects with pinpoint accuracy.. and this will help with accuracy on small targets for sure.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good idea Tag. Looks tough, but great for training. Thank you.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You could overlay them onto a cross maybe - on one sheet - 5 dots?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good thinking MattWal


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Tag, what is your usual shooting routine on these targets. Do you go through a certain shot progression? Ordo you just bust em up?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I usually shoot 25 shots at each one. I got the idea from an archer named Jeff Kavanaugh from Canada. He would hang a shoe string vertically and shoot to improve his horizontal accuracy.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This is good idea :thumbsup: . I have never liked paper targets ( too many holes everywhere ) but I may have to try this vertically string version.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent idea Mr. Tag!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Flatband, I hope it helps someone


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

I like it, especially because I have found windage to be fairly easy to zero in on, but elevation much more difficult. I am definitely going to give it a try, thanks for posting.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

This type of practice will help lining up shots.. it's just easy to get carried away with cutting cans...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Cervantes, I think it's helped me


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Tag. I'm gonna give this a try. There's always room for improvement! 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry for the poor quality picture. To improve my horizontal and vertical shooting I draw one vertical and one horizontal line. It shows how good or bad I'm shooting for the day. When I shoot an object I don't always see how close I'm really not)-:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good stuff Tag. I need your address again.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Excellent idea.

Wonder how a left to right/right to left diagonal target similar to line target would aid in addition to accuracy training.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea w4Nstudios, I'm going to n going to give it a try


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Has anyone tried this yet? It is REALLY hard to focus on just one dot! At first I was all over the place. Starting to dial in a bit now. This is a good exercise for your focus! Thanks Tag!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Ibojoe, I hope it helps. I can only shoot at this type of target for short intervals due to my poor concentration. I shoot a few shots then move on, and go back to this type of target later. I have learned so much due to the amazing talent and generosity in this Forum.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Glad I found this one. My plan for tomorrow's shooting is to hang a bulls eye target on a piece of cardboard and see how my grouping goes. I have a stack of old 4x6 cards. Might use a small piece of black duct tape to make a cross to get a sense of up, down and sideways. From what I can see while shooting at small can lids or even cards, I consistently miss just a little left and low. Will be nice to see it on paper and maybe figure out how to move the group to center.


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks interesting, will give this a try.


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

[quote name="wbrazell" post="1128113" timestamp="1520880494"]

Looks interesting, will give this a try.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great idea for focusing over the targets.


----------

